# Αγωνιστικό Bodybuilding > Eλληνικοί Αγώνες > 1980s >  WABBA Mr Κρήτη 1984 (26 Μαϊου, Ηράκλειο)

## Polyneikos

Το 3ο κατά σειρά Mr Κρήτη στην ιστορία του θεσμού , με Γενικό Νικητή τον *Σπύρο Μαραγκάκη*

----------


## NASSER

Ότι και να λέμε, εδώ ο Σπύρος δείχνει πως ήταν ένα επίπεδο πιο ψηλά από τους υπόλοιπους, με μάζες και γράμμωση. 
Θα ήθελα όμως και τα δικά του σχόλια γιαυτον τον αγώνα και την τότε προετοιμασία του  :01. Smile:

----------


## Spiros Maragakis

Τον αγώνα αυτόν τον είχα ζήσει πολύ έντονα τόσο στην προετοιμασία όσο και στην ημέρα του αγώνα.
Έμενα ήδη στην Αθήνα και γυμναζόμουν μαζί με το Διονύση Βολικό στο γυμναστήριο του Κώστα Γιαννακόπουλου στα Πατήσια. Στόχος μου ήταν το Junior Mr.Hellas της Wabba που έγινε δύο βδομάδες μετά, και γι’ αυτό και στον αγώνα αυτό δεν ήμουνα στο Peak.
Κέρδισα όμως, και ευτυχώς γιατί είχε έρθει όλο μου το σόι για να με υποστηρίξει!

Οι δύο φωτογραφίες παρακάτω όσο ξεθωριασμένες κι αν είναι, με μεταφέρουν στις στιγμές που έζησα εκείνη τη βραδιά.
Η μία είναι έξω από τον κινηματογράφο ΑΣΤΟΡΙΑ όπου έγινε ο αγώνας. Δεξιά μου ο φίλος και συναθλητής Παναγιώτης Μεταξάκης που παίζαμε μαζί στο γενικό.
Η άλλη φωτογραφία είναι από το επινίκιο τραπέζι που κάναμε σε φίλους και συγγενείς το ίδιο βράδυ. Αγκαλιά με την μητέρα μου, ενώ παραδίπλα παρακολουθεί ο παππούς περήφανος.

Στιγμές μοναδικές…

----------


## vaggan

ο παππους φαινεται να του αρεσει η ολη φαση με το μποντυμπιλντινγκ :01. Smile: θα ειχε ενδιαφερον να μας πειτε πως αντιμετωπιζε ενας μεγαλος ανθρωπος στα μεσα του 80 το μποντυμπιλντινγκ πχ ο παππους μου εβλεπε τα περιοδικα αυτα και ελεγε τι τα θες αυτα τα πραματα να κανεις μεγαλα βυζια :01. Mr. Green: για συμπληρωματα να μην σχολιασω τι ελεγε :08. Turtle: παντως μαλακωνε οταν εβλεπε φωτογραφιες με τον ριβς του εδειχνα περιοδικα γιατι παντα θα υπηρχαν απολαυστικα σχολια θυμαμαι του ελεγα παππου ο kovacks τρωει 8 φορες την μερα και μου λεγε μεγαλη δουλεια κανει μαμ κακα και νανι :01. ROFL:  :01. ROFL:  :01. ROFL:

----------


## TRIANTAFYLLOU

όλα είναι θεμα συνήθειας και παραστάσεων που βλέπει  ο καθενας , τους παλιούς ειδικα τους παππούδες και γιαγιάδες που δεν είχαν ποτε δεί κατι τετοιο τους φαινόταν περίεργο και εξωπραγματικό , αλλα ούτε θα μπορούσαν να πούν για φαρμακα και τετοια εφόσον οι άνθρωποι δεν είχαν καμία ιδέα (την ιδέα αυτη την έβαλαν οι ίδιοι οι ββερ αργότερα )
εμένα πχ με έλεγε η γιαγια μου έτσι όπως είσαι καλός είσαι μη γίνεις παραπάνω δε θα σε χωράν τα ρούχα σου και τα μπούτια σου στα παντελόνια , την επόμενη χρονια 3 κιλά πιο πάνω , πάλι με έλεγε μη γίνεσαι παραπάνω καλός είσαι έτσι και εγω την επόμενη και μεθεπόμενη όλο και πιο βαρύς και πάλι τα ίδια καλός είσαι αγόρι μου αλλα οχι παραπάνω και εκεί επάνω λέω καλα ρε γιαγια απο τη πρώτη φορα που με το είπες μεχρι τωρα είμαι 10 κιλα βαρύτερος , πόσο παραπάνω θα γίνω νομίζεις  :01. Razz: 
και το πιο κουφο όταν έδειχνα σε κασέτα αγώνες έλεγε , αυτός αγόρι μου θέλει δουλειά ακόμη , λίγος είναι δε τρωει καλα φαίνεται ,ο άλλος πιο γραμμωμένος είναι κτλ ,  δηλαδη απέκτησε και άποψη κρητικής  :01. Razz: 

οι παλιοί αδαής ήταν,  χαζοί δεν ήταν και ΄οταν έδινες να καταλάβουν και εξηγούσες όμορφα το χαιρόταν και το ζούσαν κι αυτοί και παρεβρισκόταν και σε αγώνες όταν μπορούσαν

----------


## vaggan

^ :01. ROFL:  :01. ROFL:  :01. ROFL:  :01. ROFL: και σαν τον γειτς να γινοσουν ηλια η γιαγια παντα καλω θα σε εβλεπε αλλα οχι παραπανω :02. Welcome:

----------


## Polyneikos

> Τον αγώνα αυτόν τον είχα ζήσει πολύ έντονα τόσο στην προετοιμασία όσο και στην ημέρα του αγώνα.
> Έμενα ήδη στην Αθήνα και γυμναζόμουν μαζί με το Διονύση Βολικό στο γυμναστήριο του Κώστα Γιαννακόπουλου στα Πατήσια. Στόχος μου ήταν το Junior Mr.Hellas της Wabba που έγινε δύο βδομάδες μετά, και γι’ αυτό και στον αγώνα αυτό δεν ήμουνα στο Peak.
> Κέρδισα όμως, και ευτυχώς γιατί είχε έρθει όλο μου το σόι για να με υποστηρίξει!
> 
> Οι δύο φωτογραφίες παρακάτω όσο ξεθωριασμένες κι αν είναι, με μεταφέρουν στις στιγμές που έζησα εκείνη τη βραδιά.
> Η μία είναι έξω από τον κινηματογράφο ΑΣΤΟΡΙΑ όπου έγινε ο αγώνας. Δεξιά μου ο φίλος και συναθλητής Παναγιώτης Μεταξάκης που παίζαμε μαζί στο γενικό.
> Η άλλη φωτογραφία είναι από το επινίκιο τραπέζι που κάναμε σε φίλους και συγγενείς το ίδιο βράδυ. Αγκαλιά με την μητέρα μου, ενώ παραδίπλα παρακολουθεί ο παππούς περήφανος.
> 
> Στιγμές μοναδικές…


Φωτογραφίες από το χρονοντούλαπο της ιστορίας του ελληνικού bodybuilding !

----------


## Muscleboss

Σπύρο ευχαρισούμε που τις μοιράζεσαι μαζί μας. Ιδιαίτερης αξίας φωτογραφίες.  :03. Thumb up: 

Εκείνο που αναρωτιέμαι βλέποντάς τες είναι πότε ήταν η τελευταία φορά που είδα νικητή αγώνα bbing να φοράει τζιν μετά τη νίκη του..  :01. Smile:  καθώς και τι τραβάνε αυτές οι μάνες όταν κάνουμε προετοιμασίες και βλέπουν την αλλαγή στο σώμα και στο προσωπο, αλλά και τη χαρά που παίρνουν κ αυτές μετά τη νίκη. :01. Mr. Green:

----------


## Spiros Maragakis

Πάνο, εκείνα τα χρόνια δεν υπήρχαν Μποντυμπιλντεράδικες φόρμες, τουλάχιστον στην Ελλάδα. Κι αν υπήρχαν λίγες, θα ήταν ακριβές για τα δικά μου δεδομένα τότε. Αυτές οι φόρμες κυκλοφόρησαν κυρίως μετά το 1987, και αρχές της δεκαετίας του ’90 όλοι φορούσαμε τέτοιες.

Το 1984, στο γυμναστήριο φορούσα απλές φαρδιές φόρμες που τις έβρισκα σε μία βιοτεχνία στη Ν. Ιωνία. Είχαμε πάει μια παρέα τότε από το γυμναστήριο και τους είχαμε πείσει να μας φτιάξουν φαρδιές φόρμες. Τώρα, το τζιν δεν θυμάμαι πως έτυχε στη φωτο. Ίσως γιατί είχα μεγάλο κοινό στον αγώνα, και ήθελα να βάλω τα «καλά» μου για να τους κάνω το τραπέζι μετά. :01. Smile: 
Στο θέμα της αποδοχής από την οικογένεια που ανέφεραν ο Veggan και ο Ηλίας, ήμουν από τους τυχερούς που δεν δέχτηκαν καμία πίεση ή κριτική από την οικογένεια. Αφ’ ενός οι δικοί μου δεν γνώριζαν τίποτα για το άθλημα, και αφ’ ετέρου ζούσα μόνος μου από τα 15 μου, οπότε δεν έβλεπαν τι κάνω καθημερινά.

Ο παππούς ήταν ειδική περίπτωση. Να πω μόνο ότι φαντάρος έκανε 6 χρόνια, συμμετείχε στην εκστρατεία στη Μικρά Ασία κ.τ.λ. Οπότε όταν με είδε στη σκηνή, του φάνηκα σαν «ήρωας» και δεν μπορούσε να κρύψει την περηφάνεια του για μένα.

----------


## ΑΘΛΗΤΗΣ

Η παρουσίαση του αγώνα παραπάνω είναι από το περιοδικό των εκδόσεων *ΑΘΛΗΤΗΣ*, Bodybuilding τεύχος No1-Ιανουάριος 1985, σελ. 57.

Ολόκληρο το τεύχος έχει ανέβει ηλεκτρονικά στο blog.athlitis.gr

----------

